# Last Call!  $400 OBO Thanksgiving week (7 nights) in sunny Orlando - Sheraton Vistana Resort



## Anne&Jim (Nov 11, 2017)

We have two, 2BR units, at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, right next to all Orlando theme parks.  Each unit is $400, (one has a $50 housekeeping fee because I booked two units for the same week.)

November 18-25, 2017

http://www.sheratonvistanaresortvillas.com

This property is beautiful, with many activities for all members of the family.  We planned on using this reservation ourselves, but an illness in the family is preventing us from traveling.  We would appreciate your help as it is too late for us to cancel without severe restrictions.

Thank you!
Anne & Jim
408-656-2165
JLairmore@gmail.com


----------



## Travel105 (Nov 15, 2017)

still available?


----------



## zerodegre (Nov 15, 2017)

Please call me.  I tried to call. Need these units


----------



## Anne&Jim (Nov 16, 2017)

Sorry, I cancelled them yesterday -- still trying to figure out how to get my posting to disappear.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Nov 16, 2017)

Travel105 said:


> still available?


Sorry, no.  I cancelled them yesterday and am still trying to figure out how to remove my posting.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Nov 16, 2017)

[GONE] 





Anne&Jim said:


> We have two, 2BR units, at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, right next to all Orlando theme parks.  Each unit is $400, (one has a $50 housekeeping fee because I booked two units for the same week.)
> 
> November 18-25, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne&Jim (Nov 16, 2017)

Sorry, this post is no longer available


----------



## Inhislove (Nov 18, 2017)

I hope your family is healthy again soon!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2017)

This thread is closed.


----------

